# shrimp



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

so i've been buying my pygos shrimp for the past few months now .... and I hear that it's really good for color enhancing. But the shrimp I get is pink (cooked) but frozen.... or salad shrimp.

Is this what everyone (who feeds their piranhas shrimp) use? Or do u guys give them raw & peeled shrimp?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ive only tried the raw shrimp w/shell that was a grayish color. It should be a little more nutritious if you feed them raw.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

i get the raw stuff in a shell, keep it frozen, run it under luke marm-cold water and peel them before I feed them (dont have to but a little less sh*t they leave around). cooked shrimp is going to take out alot of the nutrients


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

i feed my pygos jumbo cooked shrimp. To thaw it out, all I do is drop them in hot water and let it sit for a few minutes. They love it!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I feed mine raw shrimp (uncooked). I peel off the shell though because it makes a huge mess if you dont.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

which is more nutritious? does feeding them cooked shrimp lose some nutrients?!? I want to make sure they get as much nutrients as possible.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've never fed my piranha's any other shrimps than (cooked) salad and jumbo shrimps (all are pink) - so far, I've heard no complaints from them, and they look great (very bright coloration, especially my reds...)

I don't see any problems when feeding your piranha's pink (cooked) shrimp. If you have acces to both, go ahead: the more different food sources, the better.
I have acces to both, but uncooked shrimp cost more than twice as much as salad shrimp, so I'm not going to buy stuff that is overpriced when there are cheaper alternatives out there...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> i get the raw stuff in a shell, keep it frozen, run it under luke marm-cold water and peel them before I feed them (dont have to but a little less sh*t they leave around). cooked shrimp is going to take out alot of the nutrients


 I do the same.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I've never fed my piranha's any other shrimps than (cooked) salad and jumbo shrimps (all are pink) - so far, I've heard no complaints from them, and they look great (very bright coloration, especially my reds...)
> 
> I don't see any problems when feeding your piranha's pink (cooked) shrimp. If you have acces to both, go ahead: the more different food sources, the better.
> I have acces to both, but uncooked shrimp cost more than twice as much as salad shrimp, so I'm not going to buy stuff that is overpriced when there are cheaper alternatives out there...


 ditto. my fish seem very healthy and their colors speak for themselves. the cooked is just cheaper and cleaner.

Joe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Raw and peeled...







!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> which is more nutritious? does feeding them cooked shrimp lose some nutrients?!? I want to make sure they get as much nutrients as possible.


 raw meat is almost always more nutritious for p's. whenever you cook meat nutrients are lost so Im pretty sure the raw shrimp are healthier.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

raw


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I feed them jumbo shrimo raw peel and they love it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i got some shrimp that is 4 times the size of my reds and it says raw ut it is pink. i need to know how to prepare it to feed to my reds. i dont eat seafood so i dont know how.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i got some shrimp that is 4 times the size of my reds and it says raw ut it is pink. i need to know how to prepare it to feed to my reds. i dont eat seafood so i dont know how.:laugh:


 Rip off the tail and take off the shell so it leaves less mess in your tank. Some people like to feed the shrimp with the shell on but its up to you.


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

i feed mine raw tiger pranws get them from a food store and get frozen with the legs on they are real cheep in my city and my p's love it. they like to take the little legs out first then eat the rest.
bk


----------

